# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Σειρα απο LED, αρχαριος οσο δεν παει :)

## HYPER_piccolo

Γεια σας παιδια, φρεσκο φρεσκο μελος, και γεματος με ερωτησεις.
Καταρχας να σας πω οτι οπως λεω και στον τιτλο του thread ειμαι ασχετος οσο αναφορα ηλεκρτονικα, οσο πολυ μου αρεσουν τα φωτακια διακοπτακια led-ακια και γενικος αυτες οι μικροκατασκευες τοσο δεν γνωριζω τιποτα.
Ας παμε στο θεμα μας, 
Θελω να φτιαξω μια σειρα απο led, οπου να κανουν μια πορεια και μετα ξανα απο την αρχη, καιρο τωρα ηθελα να κανω κατι τετοιο, προσφατα επαιξα το  star craft 2, και ειδα αυτο ακριβως που ηθελα να κανω. Σας παραπεμπω λοιπον σε αυτο το video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTYo9U9hdM8
Στο 0:30 εμφανιζεται ενας μαυρος jamaika-νος... προσεξτε στο σωμα του καποιες κοκκινες γραμες φωτος. 
Αυτο θελω να κανω και εγω αλλα οχι πανω μου  :Tongue:  εχω σκευτει κατι για το εσωτερικο του αυτοκινητου μου.
επειδη θα ειναι μακρια η μια γραμμη απο την αλλη θα προτεινα σε οποιον δεν βαριεται να βοηθησει  :Tongue:  οποιου ειδους κατασκευη φτιαξουμε θα πρεπει να πηγαινουν ολα σε μια πλακετα ετσι ωστε να υπαρχει συνδυασμος στις σειρες.
τεσπα τις λεπτομεριες τισ βρισκουμε μετα.
απλα θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να υπηρχε καποιος τροπος να μαθω ολα αυτα περι volt, amper, και ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα. απλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι ειμαι τυπος του μου δειχνουν, ακουω βλεπω και μαθαινω και οχι του διαυασματος  :Tongue: 
ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα και ευχομαι να μαθω οτι χρειαζομαι απο εσας  :Biggrin: 
καλως σας βρηκα λοιπον !!!! :Wub:

----------


## navar

καλώς ήρθες γιάννη !
για αρχή θέσε απλά πράγματα ως στόχους ! με ενα διακοπτακι με ενα led με κανένα έτοιμο κύκλωμα που μπορείς να κάνεις σε διάτρητη και πάει λέγοντας !
δυστυχώς όσο ακουστικός τύπος να είσαι και εσύ (όπως και εγώ ) τα ηλεκτρονικά θέλουν διάβασμα , και μπόλικο !

αν πάλι επιμένεις να κάνεις κάτι σαν το jamaican να σου προτείνουμε ενα καλό λάδι για τον ήλιο και ενα καλό κομμωτήριο για τα ράστα :P :P

----------


## leosedf

Για να εξομοιωθεί το συγκεκριμένο νομίζω πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί PWM και αρκετά LED.

----------


## edgar

ισως μπορει να παιξει κατι σε el wire ? η κανω λαθος?

επισης

this thread needs more pylons

----------


## HYPER_piccolo

φιλτατε navar, μερικα πραγματα δεν αλαζουν :p οτι τυπο μαθησης αποκτησει καποιος με αυτον μενει, αρα θα επιμεινω στο αν υπαρχει καποιος ορεξατος να βοηθησει σιγουρα θα γινει και δουλεια.|
οσο αναφορα το μαυρισμα και το μαλι, πιστεψε με τα εχω δοκιμασει και τα δυο και δεν μου πανε  :Smile: 
Οσο αναφορα το PWM που αναφερθηκε και το el wire, γιαυτο ανακοινωσα οτι ειμαι παντελως ασχετος. Κοινως δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτα τα δυο? ειναι τυπος συνδεσης? ειναι καποια ολοκληρωμενη πλακετιτσα/κυκλωμα? γιαυτο χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας. Εκτως απο το συγγεκριμενο project, θα ηθελα πολυ να μαθω πραγματα πανω στα ηλεκτρονικα.
Για να βοηθησω την κατασταση για αρχη θα με βοηθουσε να μου λεγατε τι μπορω να αγωρασω απο καποιο ηλεκτρονικο καταστημα, και μετα λιγη βοηθεια στην συνδεσμολογια  :Smile: 
Δεν ειναι το ιδιο τα ηλεκτρονικα με τα ηλεκτρολογικα, αλλα εχω ασχοληθει λιγο με το αυτοκινητο μου, εχω κανει εγω δηλαδη τις συνδεσεις στα καινουρια φωτα, στις neon που εχω τοποθετησει, οπως και στα φλας οπου εχουν μεσα οι καθρεπτες μου απο κιτρινα led (με την βοηθεια του ιδιοκτητη του μαγαζιου απο εκει που παιρνω τα led-ακια μου η οτι αλλο ηλεκτρονικο θελω) οπως επισης και στα πισω φαναρια εφτιαξα το BLR (blue led ring) οπως το ονομασα (παλι με την βοηθεια και τις οδηγιες του παιδιου που προανεφερα), και τελος και τις 3 φορες οπου αλαξα το ηχοσυστημα του αυτοκινητου τα εκανα εγω. οπως ειπα δεν ειναι το ιδιο ηλεκτρονικα με ηλεκτρολογικα, αλλα σας αναφερω με οτι εχω ασχοληθει για να ξερετε το επιπεδο γνωσεων που εχω.
Τελος σας δινω καποιες φωτογραφιες να δειτε την "δουλεια" μου  :Smile: 

http://img257.imageshack.us/i/p170509021101.jpg/
http://img263.imageshack.us/i/dsc02061w.jpg/
http://img232.imageshack.us/i/dsc02068b.jpg/
http://img683.imageshack.us/i/dsc03703v.jpg/
http://img641.imageshack.us/i/dsc05082c.jpg/
http://img259.imageshack.us/i/dsc05085b.jpg/
http://img41.imageshack.us/i/p170509020902.jpg/

----------


## navar

Ωραίος ο Γιάννης !
Συμαζεμένες δουλειές ! μπράβο παλικάρι !
για αρχή είναι λογικό να χρειάζεται να πάρεις led ! κανένα διακόπτη , να αποφασίσεις με τή τάση θέλεις ώστε να σου προτείνουμε τις σωστές αντιστάσεις ! να αποφασίσεις πως θα τα τροφοδοτήσεις (πηγή ρεύματος !)

γενικά όμως αυτό που είχε στην στολή του ο τύπος θέλει σίγουρα μΕ και εκεί μπλέκεις με μεγάλα λούκια ! υπέρτατα , πρέπει να ξέρεις καλούτσικα ηλεκτρονικά και προγραμματισμό η να έχεις όρεξη να μάθεις !

το σίγουρο είναι πως χρειάζεται μεγάλοοοοοοοοοος δρόμος !
δεν τα λές για να σε αποθαρρύνω αλλα για να σε προετοιμάσω , και όσα είπα και στο πρώτο μήνυμα δεν είχαν καμία πρόθεση επίθεσης !

φιλικά Κωνσταντίνος !

----------


## HYPER_piccolo

καμια επιθεση  :Smile:  και εγω οτι ειπα ειναι η αληθεια, αφου τελειωσα το λυκειο (με το ζωρι και πολυ αντιγραφη και σκονακι) περασαν σχεδον 5 χρονια να ξαναπιασω βιβλειο (σχολειου) στα χερια μου, ε... πιστεψε με, το τεε ενα χρονο και αλλον ενα χρονο σε ενα ιδιοτικο περασαν και δεν επιασα ουτε φιλαδιο :p
Επισης για το μαλι και το μαυρισμα ειναι αληθεια  :Smile:  ενα καλοκαιρι δουλευα σαν beach boy, με τα τον πρωτο μηνα η εμενα εβλεπες η τον cobe brian το ιδιο ηταν, οπως και το ραστα, οταν ειμουν στην σχολη κομμωτικης ολα τα κουρεματα, και τα χρωματα περασαν απο την κεφαλα μου  :Smile: 
Να παμε στο θεμα μας, δεν με νοιαζει η δουλεια, το ποσο θα χρειαστει να κατσω για να φτιαξω κατι τετοιο, με νιαζει να μαθω το πως, ετσι ωστε να ειμαι ευχαρηστημενος οταν το τελειωσω, γιατι οταν εφτιαξα το πισω φαναρι νεμεν ειμουν ευχαρηστημενος οτι το τελειωσα, αλλα ξενερωσα με το θεμα οτι οσο αναφορα τα led τους πυκνωτες και την συνδεσμολογια, εκανα απλα οτι μου ειπαν  :Smile: 

τελος παντων, θα παω βρω απο αυτον μια μπαταρια που θα δουλεψουν ολα αυτα και μετα συνεχιζουμε  :Smile:  
ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω προκαταρκτικα  :Smile:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Από ότι πρόσεξα στο βίντεο τα LED ανάβουν ένα την φορά , και απλά ρολάρουν .

Μου ήρθε στο μυαλό το κιτ του ιππότη της ασφάλτου ..  και το τρεχαντήρι με LED .. 
Απλα το λέω για να πάρεις ιδέες .

----------


## chip

νομίζω οτι είναι απλό κύκλωμα από τρεχαντήρι, οπότε με 4017 και 555 μπορεί να γίνει. Βέβαια κάνει μια καθυστέρηση στο σβήσιμο του led που υποθέτω μπορεί να το κάνει αν βάλει πυκνωτή (θα δοκίμαζα 4,7μF) παράλληλα στο κάθε led. (βέβαια θα υπάρχει διοδάκι (1n414 :Cool:  στην έξοδο του 4017 πριν το led που είναι παράλληλα με τον πυκνωτή ώστε να μην εκφορτίζεται ο πυκνωτής πάνω στο 4017.
κάτι σαν αυτό (που αντί 555 έχει 4011 για να παράγει τους παλμούς.

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/chaser.asp

----------


## Falax

Είναι εκτός θέματος αλλά μια και μιλάμε για λεντάκια να ρωτήσω και εγώ την απορεία μου ως πολύ αρχάριος.
1ον Όλα τα λεντάκια είναι ίδια;
2ον Τι απαιτήσεις έχουν σε αμπέρ-βολτ;
3ον Για τα λεντάκια πρέπει να βάζω πάντα αντίσταση ή μπορούν να μπουν σε σειρά και να λειτουργούν σωστά;

----------


## navar

> Είναι εκτός θέματος αλλά μια και μιλάμε για λεντάκια να ρωτήσω και εγώ την απορεία μου ως πολύ αρχάριος.
> 1ον Όλα τα λεντάκια είναι ίδια;
> 2ον Τι απαιτήσεις έχουν σε αμπέρ-βολτ;
> 3ον Για τα λεντάκια πρέπει να βάζω πάντα αντίσταση ή μπορούν να μπουν σε σειρά και να λειτουργούν σωστά;



1) όχι !
2) κάπου στα 3ν και 20ma ! αλλα αυτό αλλάζει , και το δίνει ο κατασκευαστής κάθε led
3) πάντα αντίσταση , έστω και 1 ohm για περιορισμό ρεύματος 

καλός υπολογιστής για αυτά είναι ο εξής http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

----------


## chip

Τα ledakia δεν είναι ίδια, έχουν διαφορετική τάση ανάλογα με το χρώμα και διαφορετική φωτηνότητα ανάλογα με το τύπο.
Βασικά αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει κανείς είναι να τροφοδωτείς με σωστό ρεύμα. Συνήθως το μέγιστο επιτρεπτό ρεύμα είναι 20mA αλλά το σωστό είναι να κοιτάς τη λεέι ο κατασκευαστής του. Επίσης πιστεύω οτι τροφοδοτώντας με 10mA έχεις μία καλή φωτηνότητα για τις περισσότερες εφαρμογές (για τα led χαμηλής κατανάλωσης ίσως 2-3mA). Όταν τα τροφοδοτείς βάζεις μια αντίσταση σε σειρά ώστε να ρυθμίσεις το ρεύμα. Φυσικά μπορείς να βάλεις περισσότερα από ένα σε σειρά (οπότε θα διαρέονται από το ίδιο ρεύμα) και να υπολογίσεις την αντίσταση που θα βάλεις σε σειρά.

----------


## Nemmesis

οπ οπ.... και αλλος πεζακιας καγκουρακος... καλως ηρθες φιλε Γιαννη...

φιλε μου να σου πω και εγω κατι αλλο... αν εχεις χρονο και ορεξη εγω λεω οτι αυτο που θελεις να κανεις γινεται αρκετα ευκολα με μικροεπεξεργαστες... και λεω να ασχοληθεις με αυτους για αν μια τους μαθεις μετα οτι θελεις θα μπορεις να το φτιαξεις με λιγες γραμμες κωδικα...  αν το παρεις αποφαση εδω ειμαστε να βοηθησουμε οσο μπορουμε...

----------


## Falax

> 1) όχι !
> 2) κάπου στα 3ν και 20ma ! αλλα αυτό αλλάζει , και το δίνει ο κατασκευαστής κάθε led
> 3) πάντα αντίσταση , έστω και 1 ohm για περιορισμό ρεύματος 
> 
> καλός υπολογιστής για αυτά είναι ο εξής http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz







> Τα ledakia δεν είναι ίδια, έχουν διαφορετική τάση ανάλογα με το χρώμα και διαφορετική φωτηνότητα ανάλογα με το τύπο.
> Βασικά αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει κανείς είναι να τροφοδωτείς με σωστό ρεύμα. Συνήθως το μέγιστο επιτρεπτό ρεύμα είναι 20mA αλλά το σωστό είναι να κοιτάς τη λεέι ο κατασκευαστής του. Επίσης πιστεύω οτι τροφοδοτώντας με 10mA έχεις μία καλή φωτηνότητα για τις περισσότερες εφαρμογές (για τα led χαμηλής κατανάλωσης ίσως 2-3mA). Όταν τα τροφοδοτείς βάζεις μια αντίσταση σε σειρά ώστε να ρυθμίσεις το ρεύμα. Φυσικά μπορείς να βάλεις περισσότερα από ένα σε σειρά (οπότε θα διαρέονται από το ίδιο ρεύμα) και να υπολογίσεις την αντίσταση που θα βάλεις σε σειρά.



 Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!!!

----------


## HYPER_piccolo

ετσι, μαρεσει οταν πανο στην απογοητευση σιγα σιγα φευγουν τα συνεφα, ειτε εδω ειτε με κανενα mail θα ηθελα να μαθω κατι παραπανω οσο αναφορα τους μικροεπεξεργαστες.
αν και ειχαμε με μια κουβεντουλα με εναν ξαδερφο που ασχολειται, και μου ειπε οτι μπορει να γινει (σχετικα ευκολα) με τρεχαντιρι....  :Smile:  ) θα περιμενω να δω τι ειναι και αυτο...
Παντος αυριο θα παω να ρωτησω για μια επαναφορτιζομενη μεγαλη μπαταρια, μιας και το αμαξι ηδη εχει απιστευτη καταναλωση με ολα τα φωτορυθμικα  :Wink:

----------


## billy

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να αγοράσεις ενα arduino και να τον μάθεις. Είναι ό,τι πρέπει για την περίπτωση. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι ευκολότερο για να ασχοληθείς στην αρχή. Και το site είναι γεμάτο παραδείγματα.

www.arduino.cc

----------


## HYPER_piccolo

Billy thanks a lot!! θα ριξω μια ματια στο site και θα προσπαθησω να διαυασω τι παιζει.
ΝΑ ζητησω ενα ευχαριστω απο ολα τα παιδια για την βοηθεια, και να σας πω οτι εχω καλα νεα, πηγα βρηκα μια μπαταριουλα μουγρι  :Smile: 
Οσο αναφορα specs γραφει επανω,

Type 23
12v 2.3Ah
την πηρα επαναφορτιζομενη να μην αγωραζω καθε τοσο....
Αυτα, οπως ειπα θα κατσω να δω τι παιζει με το arduino αλλα περιμενω και απο εσας τωρα περετερο βοηθεια μιας και ξερετε την "πηγη"  :Wink: 
------
μετα απο μερικες ωρες, αρκετα video στο youtube και λιγο διαυασμα :p το arduino εχει πολα potential οπως λεμε και με τον κολητο μου, ΑΛΛΑ θελει και πολυ δουλεια.
Ενας φιλος εχει ακρες και μπορει να μου βρει φθηνα LED, μου ειχε φερει με 20 ευρω 500 μπλε led, διασπορας ομως οχι απο αυτα που συγγεντρωνουν το φως σε ενα σημειο, αυτα πηγαιναν υποτιθεται για να φτιαξω δικες μου neon,αλλα κολησα στο πως θα τα προστατεψω απο το νερο.
τελος παντων, οπως ειπα και πριν, τωρα που εχουμε την μπαταρια προχωραμε στην αγωρα των LED, κοκκινα κατα προτιμηση.

----------


## kostas007

φωτιστικο χωρις μετασχηματιστη,με καμια 500ρια led συνδεδεμενα σε 230V AC (με γεφυρα) θα ειναι εφικτο η θα καουμε?

----------


## johnny87

γιατι δεν περνεις μια τετοια ταινια και να γλυτωσεις απο ολο το κοπο? http://www.ledmegastore.gr/index.php...roducts_id=710 
βεβαια αν αρχικα σε νοιαζει να ασχοληθεις και να νιωθεις την ευχαριστηση στο τελος της διαδικασιας τοτε παο πασο  :Smile:

----------


## HYPER_piccolo

δεν θελω κατι τετοιο γιατι οπως (αν ειδες το video) θελω να ειναι μονο κοκκινα για να ταιριαζει με το χρωμα, θελω να εχει μια συνεχης πορεια η γραμη που θα αναβει, και θελω αν οχι να αναβει το ενα LED μετα το αλλο, να αναβουν ας πουμε τα δυο εντονα, μετα τα αλλα 2(2+2 μιας και μιλαμε για τα δυο απο καθε πλευτα) λιγο λιγοτερο, και μετα αλλα 2 η 3 (3+3) να αναβουν πολυ αχνα, κοινως να γινει οτι ακριβως και στο vide-ακι που post-αρα,  :Smile: 
και για τα παιδια που βοηθησαν και ισως να περιπενουν και περετερω βηματα που εχω κανει, ειμαι στο σταδιο που θα αποφασισω τι led να παρω (μαρκα, φωτεινοτητα, ποσοτητα) το χρωμα το ξερουμε. 

χμμμμμμμμμμμμμ
Δεν τα σβηνω επειτηδες.... για να βλεπουν μερικοι που σκευτονται σαν εμενα... τωρα ειδα το video, που εχει ποσταρισμενο, και τις λειτουργειες που εχει, ομολογω οτι αυτο που κανει στο 1:04 ειναι κατα 98% αυτο ακριβως που θελω.

Αλλα για να σου απαντησω και στην δευτερη ερωτηση, ναι θα μου ασερε να ασχοληθω με ηλεκτρονικα, led-ακια και τετοια, αλλα απο τα site που μου εδωσαν τα παιδια, (απο κυκλωματα και anrduino  μεχρι και συνδεσμολογια ειναι ζωρικο) αν παντως διαλεγα ξανα σε τι τει,τεε,σχολη θα ηθελα να παω θα ηταν σιγουρα ηλεκτρονικα  :Smile: 
Ευχαριστω και παλι για την βοηθεια απο ολους!! μολις κανω καποιο βημα να φτιαξω κατι θα σας το post-αρω.
Συνονοματε ιωαννη, ειδες τα χαρακτηριστικα της μπαταριας που αγωρασα? (μαλον βιαστικη αγορα) θα μπορεσω να φτιαξω 4-5 (30-40 εκατοστα) γραμμες απο led χωρις να μου φαει την μπαταρια σε κανενα 5 λεπτο ? :p

Χμμμμ και επεξεργαζομαι το post μετα απο 5 λεπτα αφου ειδα ολο το video και διαυασα και τις λειτουργειες, Και ερωτω...
1. δεν μπορω να παρω μονο κοκκινο χρωμα ? (μηπως και πεσει και η τιμη λιγο?)
2. δεν μπορω να του δηλωσω μια λειτουργεια (αυτη ας πουμε στο 1:04 που ανεφερα πριν) και μετα οποτε το συνδεω στο ρευμα να κανει αυτην μονο την κινηση ? γιατι ειδα οτι και το συστημα για να αλαζεις τις λειτουγιες κανει κοντα 80ευρω και παμε πολυ ψηλα, και πολυ κουμουτσα :p αυτο, υποτιθεται οτι θελω να ειναι ημη-portable, και να πιανει και ενα σεβαστο μικρο χωρο 
(το ξερω οτι ζηταω πολα και ολα στρομενα με εμενα μονο να πρεπει να τα συνδεσω  :Smile:  αλλα αν υπαρχει λυση γιατι να μην γλυτωσω χρονο χρημα και κοπο ? 
ευχαριστω και παλι για την υπομονη σας παιδες  :Smile:

----------

